# Hi, new member from LANGLEY BC.



## Sikspens (Nov 12, 2019)

Emco Super 11 lathe & mill on VFD, and half my double-garage is my workshop. Hope to meet some more BC'ers?


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 12, 2019)

Welcome.  What kind of projects do you have going?  We love to see pictures on this forum.

You and member eotrfish have something in common.  He is running an Emco lathe/mill as well I believe..


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 13, 2019)

Welcome aboard from Calgary.


----------



## Crankit (Nov 16, 2019)

Welcome from Salmon Arm


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 17, 2019)

I get dow to White Rock every once in a while.  Perhaps, coffee?  Welcome from Calgary!


----------



## Hruul (Dec 10, 2019)

Welcome.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 10, 2019)

Across the water from you in Victoria.


----------



## francist (Dec 10, 2019)

Me too.


----------

